# Mario SNES Rom



## StormZ (24. Februar 2013)

Hey,

kennt einer von euch diesen Super Mario World Hack, der einfach nur "Mario" heißt? Dabei ist der Hack fast wie beim Normalen, nur das Mario halt schon überall war und selber die Eier geklaut hat usw...


----------



## Pudwerx (24. Februar 2013)

Auf das Spiele-ROM dürfte vermutlich ein Copyright sein und Anfragen nach illegalen Sachen widersprechen den Forumsregeln.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Februar 2013)

Ich möchte an der Stelle kurz die rechtlichen Dinge klären:

1.) Das Nutzen von ROMs ist illegal, wenn nicht das Originalspiel vorhanden ist (als Konsolencartridge!).
2.) Das erstellen/verteilen von Hacks dieser Spiele ist nicht illegal, so lange es sich um IPS Dateien handelt, die das Originalspiel nur "erweitern", heißt der Hack wird ohne das gesamte Spiel verteilt sondern nur die Änderungen, die geistiges Eigentum des Erstellers sind (so auch zu sehen in hunderten Lets-Plays).

Du darfst also nur dann einen SMW Hack spielen, wenn du ein SNES und SMW Original besitzt und der Hack dir als IPS Datei vorliegt.

Bitte beachtet diese Dinge, denn sobald es hier ins illegale abdriftet muss entsprechend der Forenregeln geschlossen/ermahnt/verwarnt werden. Ich gehe obwohl es mir sehr unwahrscheinlich erscheint noch (im Zweifel für den Angeklagten) davon aus, dass du ein SNES und eine SMW Cartridge besitzt.


----------



## StormZ (24. Februar 2013)

Wer sagt denn das ich diese Rom "haben möchte"? Mir geht es eigentlich darum, das bei diesem Hack etwas seltsames vorgeht und ich möchte wissen ob mir das jemand bestätigen kann.
SMW habe ich übrigens hier auch noch liegen, tief in den Kisten vergraben.


----------

